# AVG Anti-Virus Program



## micron (Feb 20, 2005)

I have AVG Free antivirus installed on my computer, When it finds a virus some it will heal and others go to the Vault. If I delete the ones in the Vault wil my computer stop working? Will it take away some files if I delete the viruses?


----------



## smeegle (Jan 18, 2004)

I deleted the ones that my AVG found and there was no noticeable effect. http://forums.techguy.org/malware-removal-hijackthis-logs/553197-solved-should-i-keep-my.html


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi in addition to the above..any virus that is found will be contained in some file,program,application etc.
You could always leave them in the vault for some time until you feel all of your programs etc are running Ok.
Or check where it says the virus is contained.
That said after about a month I remove anything contained in the vault and have noticed no problems in doing so.


----------



## micron (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you very much for that information


----------



## micron (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you very much for that information


----------



## sarmadkhan (Aug 7, 2007)

helloo buddies i ve downloaded avg anti virus it says 


Local machine: installation failed
Installation:
Error: Action failed for file avgmfx86.sys: starting service....
The system cannot find the file specified. (2)

please helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## wordswort (Oct 25, 2007)

My new cpu arrived with AVG pre-installed. But I prefer Sygate, which I had on my old cpu. Would lit harm my system if I installed Sygate and kept AVG, or must I dump AVG. The advantage of Sygate is used to tell me each time something tried to invade; even those thrice-hourly AOL 'updates' that seem to do nothing at all to improve functionality.

I should also like to reinstall Avast, if that won't clash with AVG.

best

bob


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi Avast and Avg will clash as they may be trying to read the same files.
Both good programs..choose one remove the other.
Sygate is a Firewall so you will need that installed.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi sarmadkhan.
avgmfx86.sys relates to the real-time monitering and may not have installed correctly.
Try a reinstall.


----------



## wordswort (Oct 25, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi Avast and Avg will clash as they may be trying to read the same files.
> Both good programs..choose one remove the other.
> Sygate is a Firewall so you will need that installed.


Thank you very much. I'll do it now.

bob


----------



## sarmadkhan (Aug 7, 2007)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi sarmadkhan.
> avgmfx86.sys relates to the real-time monitering and may not have installed correctly.
> Try a reinstall.


hmmm  how


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

On a side note, I wouldn't use AVG. I use Avast! myself as it is a much better program than AVG.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

sarmadkhan said:


> hmmm  how


Hi I mean reinstall Avg Anti-virus again.


----------



## sarmadkhan (Aug 7, 2007)

ok lemme try it again


----------



## sarmadkhan (Aug 7, 2007)

nope it aint working its still giving me the same 
Error: Action failed for file avgmfx86.sys: starting service....


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi make sure you remove all referencies to Avg before reinstalling.
Remove from Add-remove programs..files and folders.
Are you updating from an older version of Avg?


----------



## sarmadkhan (Aug 7, 2007)

nope direct downloaded anti virus
n ive tried to remove the folders 2 it didnt work still


----------



## Tangerino (Nov 18, 2006)

blues_harp28 said:


> Hi Avast and Avg will clash as they may be trying to read the same files.
> Both good programs..choose one remove the other.
> Sygate is a Firewall so you will need that installed.


Hello

My problem is that AVG Free will no longer update after years of use. I get the error message "Update Unsuccessful" . I've re-installed it, cleaned whatever files I found in the Registry (Except Legacy files) and it does'nt help. Do you have any ideas? I've been to the Grisoft website but there's no Tech Support, although they have a forum.

I note the vastness of your knowledge. Can you help me?

Thank you very much!


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Hi try.
Download the latest AVG program.
Run the AVG Free install file
Choose the Uninstall option and follow the setup wizard, when you get to the part to remove user settings, select it.
Restart your computer.
Now reinstall AVG using the setup file you downloaded.


----------



## Tangerino (Nov 18, 2006)

Thank you very much for your prompt reply. You helped me solve the problem! I re-installed again and chose the Repair option. I ran the program again and solved the problem . My mistake was first uninstalling and then trying a new install. It doesn't work. Repair did the trick.

Thank you again.


----------

